# Cole Haan - made in USA shoes



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

Who makes Cole Haan made in USA shoes? 

Are they quality items? or lower quality shoes made specifically for Cole Haan?

Just wondering as most of the press around here is for AE and Alden


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

What made in USA shoes? Are we talking used or new? As far as I know there are no more made in USA Cole Haan shoes, they are all made overseas now. If we are talking thrift or eBay, then yes they are good shoes made in Maine at a factory that no longer exists.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

I appreciate the reply.

Sorry, they were used shoes on the bay... surprisingly nice looking too and with limited use..


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I checked the CH website and found none made in the US. 

Mayor Bloomberg of NYC wears CH. I wonder if his are made in the US?


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

Up until the early 90s Cole Haan was perhaps the premier maker of made in Maine shoes.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

boatswaindog said:


> Up until the early 90s Cole Haan was perhaps the premier maker of made in Maine shoes.


Agreed, they were excellent: lightweight, beautiful leathers, classic designs. I remember the Toronto store had a wall of 40 or 50 classic shoes, all made in the USA. Gone forever. Nothing Alden or AE makes today comes close to those old "green label" USA Cole Haans, in my opinion.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

So.. Nike are selling Cole Haan.

Any chance a company who knows anything about making decent shoes might buy the brand...?


----------



## LouB (Nov 8, 2010)

roman totale XVII said:


> So.. Nike are selling Cole Haan.
> 
> Any chance a company who knows anything about making decent shoes might buy the brand...?


WSJ speculates:

"For Cole Haan, McShane said potential buyers could include Wolverine World Wide Inc. (WWW) and VF Corp. (VFC), as both have track records for acquiring companies. Shoe maker Wolverine, along with a pair of private-equity firms, agreed earlier this month to pay roughly $1.32 billion to buy Collective Brands Inc. (PSS) while VF last year spent roughly $2 billion to buy Timberland Co."

Collective Brands owns Sperry, if that means anything...


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

Instead of going to another dedicated shoe manufacturer, I think the company would be a better fit for a clothing retailer like J. Crew. J. Crew's products are similarly positioned and the company already has a presence in the casual and dress shoe market through its collaborations with Alden. Buying Cole Haan would give J. Crew an established, in-house brand that it can sell through its existing sales channels. The cross-selling opportunities would be huge.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Alden's current hand sewn line (Cape Cod Collection) are produced at the Maine factory which formerly produced Cole Haan hand sewn moccassins.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
If memory is serving me well today, the Rancourt production facility once crafted AE's hand sewn designs. Do they also do this for Alden, or would this be another factory? :icon_scratch:


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

I do not believe Rancourt ever made any shoes for Alden. I know Rancourt makes Footjoy's line of Country Club Casual moccassin shoes.
The Maine factory which used to make Cole Haan handsewns now makes Alden's Cape Cod handsewn shoes, and that same factory also produces the Alden brand belts. 


eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> If memory is serving me well today, the Rancourt production facility once crafted AE's hand sewn designs. Do they also do this for Alden, or would this be another factory? :icon_scratch:


----------



## stevedrambus (Feb 1, 2015)

Bumping this old thread because I've gotten my hands on some old green label Cole-Haan shoes at a thrift store. It says "crafted in Maine" on the label--I assume this means made in USA. Should I consider this a major score?

Elsewhere on this forum I've seen high praise for old Cole-Haans. How does it compare to other American shoes of its day, specifically AE?

Also, I have been shopping for a pair of brown bit loafers with gold bits, and the only ones in my price range are current-day Cole-Haans (the "Ascot II"). Can't figure out where they're made. Are these India-made junk or actually decent?


----------

